# Albino Pastel Ball Python



## SteevoKidd (Dec 12, 2010)

If i were to breed pastel het albino to het albino and hit the 1 in 8 odds and got an albino pastel, would i be able to tell if its pastel by looking at it or will i need to put it through breeding trials.


Steve


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Albino Pastel - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Chances are that you would be able to spot it, paticularly if you also had a 'normal' albino in the same clutch.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

The Albino Pastel will have little to no yellow on the top of its head : victory:


----------



## SteevoKidd (Dec 12, 2010)

thnks guys :2thumb:


----------

